# Trouble with b13 Instrument Cluster swap



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

I have couple of questions on this swap I allready bought the instrument cluster, im not sure but I think its a GXE because of the top speed which is 120, well I read the article on the online magazine(nissanperformancemag.com), but when I took everything apart, when I was ready to start, I realized that some of the positions on the harness didn´t match to the ones I had on my car, first of all, the article says or I understood that the harness pictures where taken from the back where all the cables are sticking out, and yeah well that matches in like one harnes I believe its the M33 but on the other ones, they dont the M30 and M102 they match if you see them from the conector end and the M32 its a mess, anyways im all confused maybe someone can give me a hand I would apreciate it.... thanks....


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

try to IM 1997 GA16DE. He did a write up somewhere. I will see if I can find it. 


http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/clusterswap.html

They are different cars but maybe he can help. Try asking him.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

There's a thread in the B14 forum about this with a link to 1997 GA16DE's website with the info on it,you might want to try that since I think that both cars use the same cluster.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what year cluster?
and BTW the GXE speedometer go to 130mph


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I wrote that article emeny, I can probably help you. First off, make sure that you've got the harnesses oriented the right direction. Also make sure the pictures you're looking at are for the tachless cluster harnesses. I've been looking through my FSM and can't see anything wrong, but this evening I'll pull the cluster out of my car and see if I can figure it out that way. I'll keep you posted, and please do the same. Thanks.  BTW 1997 GA26DE's article doesn't help much, the wiring colors for a '97 are not the same as for a '93. That's why I bothered to do this article, people were trying to do this swap in their B13's and weren't able to do it with the information in his article.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Emeny,the NPM article is for a 91-92 and you have a 93. The wiring is different between the 91-92 and the 93-94. The 91-92 has a speedo cable and the 93-94 has a speed sensor. The procedure is basically the same though just a couple extra wires and the tach wire is located in a differernt connector on the passenger side of the center section of the dash.


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

Well im confused on the positions on the harnesses that´s all I need cuz I know what the cables do thanks to the article that came out the february (nissanperformancemag.com), and I have all the cable the thing is that the positions or number of the pins in the harnesses dont match in some harnesses the way its in the article


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

emeny,i noticed you in mexico ,maby the harness in your car is diffrent than the us spec harness, thats somthing to consider.,by the way is your car a TUSURU, just wondering.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

I apologize I thought you were talking about the article in an older NPM from a couple of years ago.


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

This car was bought brand new in ontario, ca because I lived in california all my life untill I came here to mexico for my career but the car is 100% american, if you need anything of the tsuru i can easily get good prices for headlights and stuff like that.....


----------



## emeny (Jul 15, 2002)

okay guys everything is set to go, I got all the wires in their places except for one, the tach wire, I found it on the cpu but to trace it, its kind of hard because the whole bunch of wires go up and I dont know where it ends up, maybe someone that has done this can tell me where did they find it  please


----------

